# WANTED Best Frozen Food Delivery Service......



## Tasha555666 (May 31, 2011)

I've read some stories that frozen food have came back thawed out a little ect,i've never ordered frozen food online so i'm not sure which is the "best" to order from,if anyone can recommend me some that they've had good service from that would be great. : victory:


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

The only people I ever use are TSM.The order always arrives frozen and you get a 1hr notice when your delivery is going be be dropped off :2thumb:
Home Page


----------



## Tasha555666 (May 31, 2011)

DogMan84 said:


> The only people I ever use are TSM.The order always arrives frozen and you get a 1hr notice when your delivery is going be be dropped off :2thumb:
> Home Page


Thanks prices are good too.


----------



## rats-r-us (May 26, 2011)

Tasha555666 said:


> I've read some stories that frozen food have came back thawed out a little ect,i've never ordered frozen food online so i'm not sure which is the "best" to order from,if anyone can recommend me some that they've had good service from that would be great. : victory:


Hi, if its packed correct and you don't scrimp on the frozen gel packs, next day delivery it should fine. We have not had any problems with defrosting at all.
Regards
Terry

www.rats-r-us.co.uk


----------



## Lip (Nov 27, 2011)

Frozen Direct - They're in Pontefract and if you are local and they have it in stock in Ponte they'll let you collect and save on postage. Also worth noting they don't charge extra for dry ice packing if you buy the items in multiples of 5 or more! Top guy to deal with and a reptile keeper himself! :snake:


----------

